# Royal International Air Tatoo Fairford



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 24, 2007)

Went to Fairford weekend before last
A few warbirds and six t-birds
Managed to take over 500 pix....God bless digital !


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 24, 2007)

Great stuff, keep 'em coming! You must've been about the only place in the country with clear skys though


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeh.....it was cold and rainy in the morning but OK in the afternoon (Saturday) I think Sunday was a washout...
The place we camped on the Friday night is now flooded !!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice pics. Good thing there was blue sky makes life so much easier when at an air show (both for taking pictures and for enjoying yourself).


----------



## evangilder (Jul 24, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 24, 2007)

They are beautiful. Nice to see the P-39 Airacobra.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 24, 2007)

nice shots


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 24, 2007)

Cool pics, love the P-39.


----------



## trackend (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice shots CG I contemplated going but the weather looked iffy however it seems to have been ok glad you managed to get some pictures for us to see thanks


----------



## v2 (Jul 25, 2007)

8)


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanx for your comments.....I'll try to get some more pix posted later


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 26, 2007)

A few more....


----------



## zuluecho (Jul 27, 2007)

nice pics!! thanks for sharing..

do you know which spitfire is in position 4 diamond formation? i havn't seen it before.. the one which seems blue?


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Zuluecho....
The one without the invasion stripes ?
Its PS915 Mk PRXIX
The colour scheme is actually PS888 of 81 Sqd based at Seletar in Singapore during the Malaya campaign.This aircraft flew the last operational sortie by an RAF Spitfire on 1st April 1954
Its flying with an ex Shackleton Griffon 58 engine...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2007)

Very nice pics. I went to the Air Tattoo back in 1997. Was a great airshow and in my opinion the best one in the world. Highlight when I went was when the B-2 did a fly by and landed at the air show.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Adler.....thanx for your comments
I wasn't at the 1997 show...were you there as aircrew ?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 28, 2007)

great shots


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2007)

CRASHGATE3 said:


> Hi Adler.....thanx for your comments
> I wasn't at the 1997 show...were you there as aircrew ?



Nope that was the one airshow that we did not do that I really wish we had.

I just went for pleasure.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 29, 2007)

Some interesting paint jobs..


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2007)

Good stuff, those are some cool paint jobs.


----------



## fmk.6john (Aug 6, 2007)

Cracking stuff matey, same time next year?

John.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi John.....welcome to the site.
Next year....Oh Yes !!
Getting drunk in a quaint old English village and trying to find the campsite in the pitch dark and then driving to the airshow listening to Van Halen at max volume the next morning, and then you standing on the steps of the A10 trying to concentrate what the guy was saying while the sun slowly barbequed the backs of your legs.....
Next year....Oh Yes !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2007)

Great photo's CRASHGATE3 keep 'em coming...


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanx mate...
Try to post some rare stuff soon
Where in Adelaide do you live ?
I once spent a great month there in Christies Beach


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2007)

Christies Beach, hey. Well thats along way from my place, estimating Christies is about 30-35 kilometres SSW of the city centre, I'm about 15-20 k north of the city at Parafield Gardens.

Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Aug 13, 2007)

Some rare or interesting stuff....
Indian Su30's
IL78
R99A
Sentinel
Typhoon....check out the warload !!


----------

